# Lake Angostura



## Homesteader (Apr 16, 2004)

I want to spend a week and Lake Angostura in the south part of the Black Hills area in early June. What kind of fish will be biteing (I hope)there then? What is best method to use. I have only fished west of the Rockys.


----------

